# Need InstantCake image for Philips HDR112 and Toshiba SDH400 please.



## mike856nj (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to this site and both of my Tivos crashed at the same time. Can anyone find me an image to either of the Tivo boxes? Although, I need both I could really use the Toshiba image. The box stuck on the starting up screen. The Philips Tivo just freezes while recording occassionally, so I know the HD is going to fail soon. Is it possible to take the image off of the working Philips Tivo and place it on a new HD? How can I do it? For the TOshiba HD, is it still possible to see that image if it's stuck on the powering up screen? I'm not sure if that drive is compeltely fried or not. If anyone can provide a link to the images please email me. Also, if I replace these hard drives, what hard drives manufacturer should I purchase: Western Digital, Maxtor, etc... and what speed 5400, 7200?

Thank You,

Mike


----------



## RyanCBarg (Oct 2, 2010)

Take a look at weaknees website, InstantCake isnt free...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Instantcake images, which are TiVo MFS backup imiages, MFS tools, and an install script, on one CD (comes in ISO image), are not free.

You can check the approprate thread in the upgrade forum, to see how you can get the raw mfs image.

You can likely use mfstools or Win MFS to back up the Series 1 drive image.


----------



## mike856nj (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello,

Can anyone help me find an image for these two tivos? Some people tried to help, but it's not downloading. Does anyone have the image for either of these please?

Thanks,


Mike


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

In order for anyone to respond.... you would have to give the actual model numbers from the back of the Tivo. Otherwise they would be guessing about which one was the correct one that you needed.



mike856nj said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone help me find an image for these two tivos? Some people tried to help, but it's not downloading. Does anyone have the image for either of these please?
> 
> ...


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Try using the FileZilla client to download, it has an auto resume feature.


----------



## mike856nj (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, I've got the image and now I have no idea on how to reimage a new hard drive. I have two Tivos and the one image is a .mfs extension. The other image is a .bak extension. I bought two new hard drives and I need to install the images on each drive. I know it's not like I can just drag and drop them over from my Windows Operating System. I tried reading Hindsdale and it's confusing. I downloaded the Tiger's MFS Tools 11.5MB for the Toshiba and the other MFS Tools 10.3mb for the Series 1 Phillips Tivo. 


Now I have the hard drive connected to the computer and see the drive. Now with the first Tivo (Phillips HDR112) am I supposed to just drag and drop the .mfs file onto the new drive? Then I'm supposed to reboot the computer and boot off of the MFS Tools CD? If I'm reading it right I'm supposed to do place a bunch of commands in? I have no idea what the commands are t copy the new image to the new hard drive. Also, can I just do this with WinMFS. I watched it on YouTube and it looks fairly simple, but I'm not sure if that applies with these older Tivo models. Lastly, am I doing the commands for the Toshiba SDH400 since the Boot CD is different (MFSLive 1.3b.iso). 

Thanks so much!

Mike


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

.bak and .mfs are probably the same thing. MFStools does not care.

You need the mfs file on a drive that linux can read. You can put it on another CD, flash drive, another CD (you can hotswap the CD; MFStools CD runs from RAM), or another HDD (I have a 3.2 GB HDD I used to use for playing with TiVo.)


----------



## mike856nj (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, so I do have the images. The original Hard Drive is shot on both Tivos and I have the images. I was trying to use the WinMFS 9.3 to do this because it looked so much easier, but it did not work. For whatever reason the hard drive I want to image placed on is not showing up in the column. Not sure why that is because the computer is running Windows 7 and hard drive is visible in My Computer. Anyway, I want to place this image onto the new hard drive. How am I doing this? I read the Hinsdale How-To Guide, but I only see how to take the image from the old hard drive and place it on the new hard drive. I just have the file (image) and expand it on the new hard drive. Can anyone help me with a step by step please. If you recommend WinMFS, let me know how it works. I was unable to see my drive and I was unable to locate the files (.bak and .mfs). 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mike856nj (Sep 30, 2010)

Can anyone offer any advice? I'm stuck at thjis point and really could use some assistance.

Thank You,,

Mike


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't think winMFS is compatable with backups made with older tools.

http://mfslive.org/quickstart.htm

Get the MFSLive boot disk. Follow the quick start instructions After you try it post here (or on mfslive.org) if you have any questions.

You need a hard drive with the (VERY OLD) IDE interface. You may have to do some hunting to find a vendor with any stock.

Unless your tivos have lifetime service replacing the units may make the most sense.

edit to add very easy to generate the exact command you need. You may need to run a clear and delete before you use your tivo.


----------



## mike856nj (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, Lew - I will try it out tomorrow and leave an update on here. Thank you for the advice.

-Mike


----------



## don544 (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you get it to work Mike ?


----------



## mike856nj (Sep 30, 2010)

I was able to successfully image the Philips Series 1 with the InstantCake image. I'm still having trouble with the image for the Toshiba Series 2. It's a .bak file not from InstantCake, so it's not as user friendly.


----------



## nin28 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm also looking for the SD-H400 image. My HD had completely died. Thanks in advance!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nin28 said:


> I'm also looking for the SD-H400 image. My HD had completely died. Thanks in advance!


You might have better luck posting to this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=388695

or as a new thread in this forum:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=25

instead of buried here at the end of an old thread.


----------

